# Preparing for a Black Belt



## mj-hi-yah (May 18, 2004)

I'm testing for my Kenpo black belt in two months and I am wondering if any of you experienced Martial Artists would like to share some last minute words of wisdom, advice for getting in shape, or ways in which you recommend to mentally prepare for the physical and mental challenges of a black belt test.  In my school it's about a three hour test with only a couple of three minute breaks.  

I'd appreciate, and be interested in hearing what any of you (Kenpo or not) would like to share about your own experiences in preparing for your first black belt.

Thanks!


----------



## Ceicei (May 18, 2004)

Were you also required to write a black belt thesis?

- Ceicei


----------



## MJS (May 18, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> I'm testing for my Kenpo black belt in two months and I am wondering if any of you experienced Martial Artists would like to share some last minute words of wisdom, advice for getting in shape, or ways in which you recommend to mentally prepare for the physical and mental challenges of a black belt test.  In my school it's about a three hour test with only a couple of three minute breaks.
> 
> I'd appreciate, and be interested in hearing what any of you (Kenpo or not) would like to share about your own experiences in preparing for your first black belt.
> 
> Thanks!



First off, congrats on making it this far!!! :asian:   Your first BB, is something that, IMO, is the most important acheivement you can ever get in the arts!  Ok, on to your question.  Due to the fact that every test will most likely be different, I can only tell you about mine.  Get ready for some long, tough basics.  Many pushups/sit ups, so I would recommend getting used to that.  In addition, many punches, kicks, strikes, etc. both in the air and on targets/bags.  You'll most likely go through all or most of your SD and kata.  Be prepared to do the SD in the air and on someone.  The kata...get ready to possibly do each one more than 1 time, in addition to possibly giving your interpretation of certain moves in the kata.  For my first BB, I had to write a paper on something that had to do with the MA, in addition to making up my own kata with a certain number of moves, and being able to explain what I was doing.

The sparring is ususally done towards the end.  Be prepared to go many rounds in addition to possibly fighting more than 1 person at the same time.  I ended mine with 2 1min rounds on the heavy bag.  Pretty much just going all out with strikes.

IMO, the first degree is the most physical test.  Not saying that your 2nd and 3rd wont be, but moreso on this one.  

Get LOTS of rest the day before.  Watch what you eat the day before as well as the day of.  Stay focused and relaxed.  I know its easier said than done, but if you're not ready, I wouldnt think that your inst. would have put you on the test.  

Good luck and let us know how you do!!!! :asian: 

Mike


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 18, 2004)

Yes, and I am almost finished with my thesis paper.  Yeah!  I am a teacher by trade so I decided to assess the learning styles of all of the students in my school and I am going to show them ways in which they can improve their own learning and teaching in the dojo for better retention of material covered.  I'm also big into video editing, so as part of my presentation I've prepared a thirty minute video of the students in the school in interviews and in workouts showing their five "Compelling Why Needs".  These needs, which exist mostly in our subconscious minds, if met, prepare us emotionally to be ready to learn.  They give us a reason to commit newly learned material to our long-term memories.  In Kenpo there is a tremendous amount of material to cover in order to get to black, so I wanted to help people improve the learning environment for themselves and others in an effort to help people stick with it.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 18, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Yes, and I am almost finished with my thesis paper. Yeah! I am a teacher by trade so I decided to assess the learning styles of all of the students in my school and I am going to show them ways in which they can improve their own learning and teaching in the dojo for better retention of material covered. I'm also big into video editing, so as part of my presentation I've prepared a thirty minute video of the students in the school in interviews and in workouts showing their five "Compelling Why Needs". These needs, which exist mostly in our subconscious minds, if met, prepare us emotionally to be ready to learn. They give us a reason to commit newly learned material to our long-term memories. In Kenpo there is a tremendous amount of material to cover in order to get to black, so I wanted to help people improve the learning environment for themselves and others in an effort to help people stick with it.


Awesome! In TKD, we don't have to write papers, although we do have life skills they keep tabs on us with. And our tabs of balance, focus, etc. THat's cool about the video. That'll be a great inspiration to plenty fo students, especially being that they themselves are in the video.

Keep up the Good Work!

:asian:


----------



## Mark L (May 18, 2004)

Strength, stamina, and recovery ability for the physical stuff.  Run alot, lots of rounds on the heavy bag (punching and kicking), push-ups & crunches (sets to 80% of you max number, repeat at 5 - 10 minute intervals for 2 hours), wind sprints (sprint as fast as you can for 30 seconds, walk back to the start, do it again, x10), jumping jacks, jump rope, cardio, cardio, cardio.  If your test is going to be 3 hours, get used to working out hard for 3 hours.  Do that a few times a week for the next 6 weeks, ramp down before the test, nothing stressful the week before.  Heal up anything that hurts.   Hydrate for 4-5 days before.  Be in better shape than others testing.  Pace is typically determined by the one in worst condition, you want to be catching your breath while others are still dragging themselves off the floor or repeating techniques because they screwed up.

Of course you have to know your material, you don't want to have to remember during the test, it has to be there without thinking.

Think positive!  You WILL pass, you're not leaving without that BB, pity those poor souls that you'll trounce on your way to Shodan! Yeah, baby!

Good Luck!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 18, 2004)

Mike (fellow MJ), 

Thanks so much for sharing!  It's great advice, especially the part about the day before.  How much water did you drink the day before?  Also, it's great to hear about your experiences with it.  Thank God no heavy bag for us, but I know there will be lots of pad work, which is exhausting and early in the test, and I'm not sure quite how to pace myself.  Go all out on the pads?  But I'm afraid I'll burn it all up...I love the pad work!

BTW...if you please...what does IMO stand for?


----------



## MJS (May 18, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Mike (fellow MJ),
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing!  It's great advice, especially the part about the day before.  How much water did you drink the day before?  Also, it's great to hear about your experiences with it.  Thank God no heavy bag for us, but I know there will be lots of pad work, which is exhausting and early in the test, and I'm not sure quite how to pace myself.  Go all out on the pads?  But I'm afraid I'll burn it all up...I love the pad work!
> 
> BTW...if you please...what does IMO stand for?



Anytime!  Glad that I could help! :asian: Ok...for your questions.

1- IMO= In My Opinion

2- The day before, I tried to keep myself as hydrated as I could.  Dont remember the exact number of glasses of water.  Also, on the day of the test, if there are breaks, and you can get a drink, as hard as its gonna be, DON"T overdrink!  Take a few sips, and worse case...just rinse your mouth out with the water.  There was one break where I over drank a little, and thought I was gonna lose the water!

3-Bag work.  I would assume that your Inst. is going to want you to go all out, so preping for it prior will help.  As for pacing yourself...its hard to say, as we're all different.  Dont hold your breath, and go at a med. pace.  Again, like I said, this is your most physical test you'll probably have.  The idea is for you to be pushed as far as you can.  They want to see at what point you'll break.  I know it sounds sadistic, but thats the idea of the test!  

Mike


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 18, 2004)

I really appreciate this guys, and thanks for your kind words...I will work for the next seven weeks really hard, and rest for the last week.  I am the only one testing in my school.  The school is only about six years old, and I've been training for five years and teaching for the last year, so the material is pretty well committed to memory.  Being alone I fear will have its challenges, because there's no breather waiting for a lower belt to finish.

Maybe someone can tell me please how to use the quote feature in my responses or direct me to the how to section...it must be easier...you are all so helpful.  I can't reply fast enough   Thanks!


----------



## MJS (May 18, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> I really appreciate this guys, and thanks for your kind words...I will work for the next seven weeks really hard, and rest for the last week.  I am the only one testing in my school.  The school is only about six years old, and I've been training for five years and teaching for the last year, so the material is pretty well committed to memory.  Being alone I fear will have its challenges, because there's no breather waiting for a lower belt to finish.



Ahh...the private test!!!!  Had one of those myself.  Sure, all eyes will be on you, but dont worry about it.  Like I said, if you werent ready I dont think your Inst. would have you test.  



> Maybe someone can tell me please how to use the quote feature in my responses or direct me to the how to section...it must be easier...you are all so helpful.  I can't reply fast enough   Thanks!



Go to the beginning of whatever it is you want to quote.  Use these brackets [] with the word quote in the middle.  At the end of whatever it is you're quoting, do the same thing, but before the word qoute, put a slash / before the word quote.

Mike


----------



## Rick Wade (May 18, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> First off, congrats on making it this far!!! :asian:   Your first BB, is something that, IMO, is the most important acheivement you can ever get in the arts!  Ok, on to your question.  Due to the fact that every test will most likely be different, I can only tell you about mine.  Get ready for some long, tough basics.  Many pushups/sit ups, so I would recommend getting used to that.  In addition, many punches, kicks, strikes, etc. both in the air and on targets/bags.  You'll most likely go through all or most of your SD and kata.  Be prepared to do the SD in the air and on someone.  The kata...get ready to possibly do each one more than 1 time, in addition to possibly giving your interpretation of certain moves in the kata.  For my first BB, I had to write a paper on something that had to do with the MA, in addition to making up my own kata with a certain number of moves, and being able to explain what I was doing.
> 
> The sparring is ususally done towards the end.  Be prepared to go many rounds in addition to possibly fighting more than 1 person at the same time.  I ended mine with 2 1min rounds on the heavy bag.  Pretty much just going all out with strikes.
> 
> ...



Mike, Well Put I would further recommend packing the Carbs in the day before and not physically working out at all.  Just go over stuff in your mind.  Try not to second guess yourself the day of the test.  If you mess up just remember THAT ISN"T THE END OF THE TEST.  YOu have alot of muscle memorie built up by now good luck and Salute.  Let us know how you do.  

Respectfully


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 18, 2004)

Rick,

Thanks for your advice...carbs sound great...been trying to drop five pounds for the test so bagels with a side of spaghetti on July 9th! artyon:   

Also I like the part about the mistakes...let it go right?  Hopefully there won't be any, but if there are I have to find a way to refocus.


MJ


----------



## psi_radar (May 18, 2004)

I used flash cards with the name of the technique on the front along with the attack and the actual technique written on the back. I never had trouble remembering the techniques themselves but the names confused me. This exercise helped me; it might be particularly helpful to you since there won't be a lot of other students there to jog your memory. I also did a lot of visualization of the techniques and katas. 

I agree with all the suggestions for hydration and carb loading the day before the test. Don't ignore your conditioning, and get lots of sleep starting at least a week in advance, since the night before you might not be able to sleep so well due to stress. My first test lasted 8 hours, and the only time I remember being so tired was during a wrestling tournament when I was in my teens. Good luck!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 18, 2004)

psi_radar said:
			
		

> I used flash cards with the name of the technique on the front along with the attack and the actual technique written on the back. I never had trouble remembering the techniques themselves but the names confused me. This exercise helped me; it might be particularly helpful to you since there won't be a lot of other students there to jog your memory. I also did a lot of visualization of the techniques and katas.
> 
> I agree with all the suggestions for hydration and carb loading the day before the test. Don't ignore your conditioning, and get lots of sleep starting at least a week in advance, since the night before you might not be able to sleep so well due to stress. My first test lasted 8 hours, and the only time I remember being so tired was during a wrestling tournament when I was in my teens. Good luck!


Wow eight hours... that is insane!!!  If you can survive 8, I guess 3 should be a snap for you!  I like the idea of the cards...some of the names are ridiculous and close to each other to cause further confusion when the brain is without oxygen!  The only problem is that in Kenpo, my school anyway, there are I think 170 techniques to black...a lot of bending over...maybe I could tape the cards to the mirror.

I think part of it is patience...I want to do them accurately, but fast and powerful, and sometimes I hear the start of the name of the technique and don't listen to the whole thing...like Escape from Darkness and Escape from the Storm.  I have to work on that!

I have a headphone mic on my computer and I made a very long sound file to call out the techniques to myself...so far it's helping.


----------



## mhouse (May 18, 2004)

Congratulations! I agree with the others that this is an important milestone.  My first BB test was about 7 hours. There are a few things about mine that really stand out in my memory. First, it was like a 7 hour class except it was being led by all of the Masters and founders of our system. Second, it was very different from a regular class in that you had to give 100% in every technique. The people you test with are not necessarily the people you train with. Be prepared for some of them to be rougher than you are used to. (Part of that is the adrenaline) The masters that hold the test know you know the material. Now they want to see what you can do with it.  And the most important note I was given....remember to breath. This sounds funny, but not after you see someone holding their breath through 3 or 4 katas and then stopping because they get disoriented.

Good Luck.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 18, 2004)

Mark L said:
			
		

> Strength, stamina, and recovery ability for the physical stuff. Run alot, lots of rounds on the heavy bag (punching and kicking), push-ups & crunches (sets to 80% of you max number, repeat at 5 - 10 minute intervals for 2 hours), wind sprints (sprint as fast as you can for 30 seconds, walk back to the start, do it again, x10), jumping jacks, jump rope, cardio, cardio, cardio. If your test is going to be 3 hours, get used to working out hard for 3 hours. Do that a few times a week for the next 6 weeks, ramp down before the test, nothing stressful the week before. Heal up anything that hurts. Hydrate for 4-5 days before.Good Luck!


Great advice!  

I really hate running.  That's why I love karate ...  I don't mind the wind sprints in the dojo, but distance running is SO boring to me.  Do you think I can achieve the cardio endurance without that part?   With the reps on the sets do you mean 80% of what I'm normally able to handle ? Say for instance, I can do 50 push-ups at a time so do 40 of those and move onto another exercise like crunches and 80% of the norm etc.,  And do you think three times a week of this for the next seven weeks  is good?


----------



## Rick Wade (May 18, 2004)

Since this is a fairly young school and their may or may not be other Kenpo Schools near you. Don't be surprised by guest black belts that day from other schools. They may or may not be from your system remember we have friends from all different systems. Your instructor may want to show you off. Anyway congratulations on your past success and good luck on your journey.

Respectfully

Rick


----------



## MJS (May 18, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Great advice!
> 
> I really hate running.  That's why I love karate ...  I don't mind the wind sprints in the dojo, but distance running is SO boring to me.  Do you think I can achieve the cardio endurance without that part?   With the reps on the sets do you mean 80% of what I'm normally able to handle ? Say for instance, I can do 50 push-ups at a time so do 40 of those and move onto another exercise like crunches and 80% of the norm etc.,  And do you think three times a week of this for the next seven weeks  is good?



Running will definately get you in shape, though its hard of the knees.  But I agree that it is boring.  There are many other things that you can do to improve your cardio.  Jumping rope is an excellent way, in addition to biking or even swimming.  

As for the amount of time top prep...I'd do something every day.  Work on the cardio every other, and on the off days, work the SD and the kata.  You'll get a good cardio workout from that too.

Mike


----------



## Mark L (May 18, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Great advice!
> 
> I really hate running.  That's why I love karate ...  I don't mind the wind sprints in the dojo, but distance running is SO boring to me.  Do you think I can achieve the cardio endurance without that part?   With the reps on the sets do you mean 80% of what I'm normally able to handle ? Say for instance, I can do 50 push-ups at a time so do 40 of those and move onto another exercise like crunches and 80% of the norm etc.,  And do you think three times a week of this for the next seven weeks  is good?



I hate it too, but it does help.  I took my test 31 days ago, damn I'm glad it's over with.  It was long (9 hours) and we covered a bit of ground, we got from place to place by running, and when we screwed up bad we had to do a mile to reflect on the error of our ways.  I think we totaled 8-9 miles on the day, I knew it was coming, that's why I did the roadwork.  My instructor is quite serious about fitness.  A side note, there were two of us that tested: 44 year old me an 18 year old girl.  She didn't prepare as thoroughly as I did, she was wasted and barely made it, but she did. Very tough, very determined.  I'm very proud of her.  From what I hear, this is a typical scenario, the younger ones don't seem to have developed the same sense of fear as us older folk. :wink2:

There are certainly other ways to develop cardio endurance, MJS was right about the jump rope, biking, and swimming.  Run through all of your forms 5 times each without stopping, do all your techniques back to back from the first to the last.  Don't tell anyone else, but I snuck in the occassional Tae-Bo tape, too.  Anything that elevates your heart rate for a length of time ...  You can make substantial gains in a 6 week period.

80% is a guess, pick a number that will challenge you each set but not exhaust you so you can't keep going.  My routine with the push-ups and V-ups (raising the torso and the legs at the same time) was to do sets of 50 each at 10 minute intervals until I hit 500 each in a bit under 2 hours.  Use the jump rope, shadow box, jumping jacks, squat thrusts, etc to fill up the 10 minutes until the next sets.  I chose 50 because I could still do quality reps through the end of my last set, your mileage may vary.  In retrospect, I could have gone to 75.  Whether to go 3X a week is up to you, determine if your body can handle it, or if it isn't challenging enough.  Work hard, but no so hard that you can't keep training.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 18, 2004)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> Since this is a fairly young school and their may or may not be other Kenpo Schools near you. Don't be surprised by guest black belts that day from other schools. They may or may not be from your system remember we have friends from all different systems. Your instructor may want to show you off. Anyway congratulations on your past success and good luck on your journey./QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks Rick for the luck, and up to now all the advice you guys age giving me I can probably handle, but now you're freaking me out! It's hard enough to be the only one being watched for three hours, now throw in an unknown black belt to watch...yikes!
> 
> Seriously, I guess after the first few minutes you don't care who is watching...just trying to survive it all.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 18, 2004)

> As for the amount of time top prep...I'd do something every day. Work on the cardio every other, and on the off days, work the SD and the kata. You'll get a good cardio workout from that too.


That sounds like a plan!  I'm thinking SD = self defense...I'll alternate cardio with self defense and kata.  Is it ok to do push-ups every day?

MJ


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 18, 2004)

> I took my test 31 days ago, damn I'm glad it's over with. It was long (9 hours) and we covered a bit of ground, we got from place to place by running, and when we screwed up bad we had to do a mile to reflect on the error of our ways. I think we totaled 8-9 miles on the day, I knew it was coming, that's why I did the roadwork. Don't tell anyone else, but I snuck in the occassional Tae-Bo tape, too.


First, WOW a major congratulation is in order here!:jedi1:  The force must have been with you that day!  I must say these horribly long tests you guys are describing are making me feel so much better.  I'll think about all of you when I have my first drink afterwards...How it could be only one third of the way over!  What art did you get it in?  Were you sore afterwards?  Which brings me to this...Do you, or anyone, recommend taking Tylenol or Advil right away after the test?

Second, 18 year olds should not be working out with people 30s, 40s and + we certainly can make them look bad! 

Third, Tae-bo's our little secret...(good idea ...I'll dust mine off)



> 80% is a guess, pick a number that will challenge you each set but not exhaust you so you can't keep going. My routine with the push-ups and V-ups (raising the torso and the legs at the same time) was to do sets of 50 each at 10 minute intervals until I hit 500 each in a bit under 2 hours. Use the jump rope, shadow box, jumping jacks, squat thrusts, etc to fill up the 10 minutes until the next sets. I chose 50 because I could still do quality reps through the end of my last set, your mileage may vary. In retrospect, I could have gone to 75. Whether to go 3X a week is up to you, determine if your body can handle it, or if it isn't challenging enough. Work hard, but no so hard that you can't keep training


500???  I'll try this out tomorrow 500 is a lot...I'll do my best...but I'll be alone at the school, so if you don't see me post again, please check the NY hospitals.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 18, 2004)

mhouse said:
			
		

> The people you test with are not necessarily the people you train with. Be prepared for some of them to be rougher than you are used to. (Part of that is the adrenaline) The masters that hold the test know you know the material. Now they want to see what you can do with it. And the most important note I was given....remember to breath. This sounds funny, but not after you see someone holding their breath through 3 or 4 katas and then stopping because they get disoriented.


Great advice on both counts! 

I've chosen my partners very carefully, I don't foresee a problem, no real big egos to deal with, and I think they all understand they are there to help me (not that they go easy on me I insist on earning this), but I'm a woman and the school is mostly made up of guys...adrenaline and testosterone plus a girl who can once in awhile kick butt on a good day = possible unpredictability...I'll watch for it!  I suppose you never really know.

The part about breathing is so true...I could use a coach just for that.  I think the hardest thing to learn in karate is to just relax and breathe!  Tense people get hurt.  People who don't breathe, I guess pass out!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 18, 2004)

ShaolinWolf said:
			
		

> Awesome! In TKD, we don't have to write papers, although we do have life skills they keep tabs on us with. And our tabs of balance, focus, etc. THat's cool about the video. That'll be a great inspiration to plenty fo students, especially being that they themselves are in the video.


Can you explain a litlle more about the life skills?   

The video I can't wait to show, because when I first made it some of the students were white and blue and have now gone to blue and brown...etc., This part of the presentation or test is the most important to me, because being a black belt to me is more about being a good teacher and sharing or giving back to the art.  So, thanks for the acknowledgement!

So, now that all of you are giving me great advice on how to make it there.  Does anyone want to share what it means to them, now that you've achieved it?  It's so much hard work and preparation.  It's worth something to each of us I'm sure.  I'm wondering if it holds different meanings for different people.  After that day will it mean the same to me or more?


----------



## Han-Mi (May 19, 2004)

Here is the thing. You know th material, you wouldn't be testing if you didn't. If you don't know it, you won't pass and nothing will save you from that. You are not tested on whether or not you can perform the techniques and complete the test, you are tested on how well you do it. So practice practice practice. Every day do something kenpo related, even if your just thinking about it. You need stamina, you won't last at full strength all the way through, but you should try. Don't hold back. 

BUT BY FAR THE MOST IMPORTANT THING TO REMEMBER IS TO NEVER GIVE UP. 
I had to spar 2 and 3 opponents at a time after doing all of my techniques, forms, one-steps(basic self defense) and stating my korean terminology. That's exhausting. Then I had my breaks. So just don't give up and be ready for anything.  Good luck


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 19, 2004)

> BUT BY FAR THE MOST IMPORTANT THING TO REMEMBER IS TO NEVER GIVE UP.
> I had to spar 2 and 3 opponents at a time after doing all of my techniques, forms, one-steps(basic self defense) and stating my korean terminology. That's exhausting. Then I had my breaks. So just don't give up and be ready for anything. Good luck


Thank you.  I'll try to remember not to give up!   The sparring I know will be one on one for 20 minutes with no breaks.  The part of the test that I think worries me the most is the no mind portion.  It's the part at the end when you are totally wiped, after basics and exercises with padwork, sparring, techniques, forms and a personal form.  In no mind you are attacked continuously with various grabs, pushes, punches, kicks etc., and you have to react with self defense moves.  I'm trying to choose one reaction for each attack, because there are so many it sometimes causes hesitation.


----------



## terryl965 (May 19, 2004)

My only two cents here is stay positive and remember to have fun while testing it make the bumps and bruises seem less of a pain. Don't think just let your body re-act to every stituation that is thrown your way it will save you from to many brain freezes during the test. Good luck and God Bless.... Gos Bless America


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 19, 2004)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> My only two cents here is stay positive and remember to have fun while testing it make the bumps and bruises seem less of a pain. Don't think just let your body re-act to every stituation that is thrown your way it will save you from to many brain freezes during the test. Good luck and God Bless.... Gos Bless America


You are so right about having fun!  Interesting you should say that because it's part of my thesis...if you are not having fun you won't learn as well...so this day of all I want to be fun!   I'll have to work on the not thinking part.  Thinking is what I do .


----------



## kroh (May 19, 2004)

Hey there...

I would also like to throw in my congratulations to you for making it this far.  I wish you all the best of luck during the test.  By the way...When is it?

Since everyone on here already gave you great advice to get ready... I wanted to throw in a piece of advice for *when* you pass.   Consider this...you did all this prep work and took all this time to hone and compile your skills to demonstrate that you not only know and understand what you are doing, but that you can apply it.  It drives me crazy to see people who get ready for their basic skills test (shoden, shodan, black belt, however it is called it in various systems) and bring themselves to fighting form and top shape...Only to let themselves get all dopy and pudgy once it is over.  They feel as though the BB is just a milestone that they have to pass and once they are there they can rest on their laurels.  

So my advice is this, once you pass ( and from the sound of things you are MORE than ready), *keep this level of intensity in your training* .  It is intensity that seperates a mere martial practitioner from a martial artist.  Anyone given time and training can learn to fight.  It takes a special sort of skill and discipline to be able to make every move of your opponents seem like a mistake.   You sound as though you are going to shine ...make sure that when it is over...you don't go dull...

Best wishes for the test...
WalT artyon:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 19, 2004)

> Since everyone on here already gave you great advice to get ready... I wanted to throw in a piece of advice for *when* you pass. Consider this...you did all this prep work and took all this time to hone and compile your skills to demonstrate that you not only know and understand what you are doing, but that you can apply it. It drives me crazy to see people who get ready for their basic skills test (shoden, shodan, black belt, however it is called it in various systems) and bring themselves to fighting form and top shape...Only to let themselves get all dopy and pudgy once it is over. They feel as though the BB is just a milestone that they have to pass and once they are there they can rest on their laurels. WalT artyon:


I agree that dopy and pudgy are not good things  so remind me again when it's over, but I think I'll take few days off...hopefully well earned!

My test date is contingent on one of my training partners who moved and is coming from Florida and needs to arrange flights...I'll be able to cement it in the next couple of days, but so far the target date is July the 10th.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 19, 2004)

Day one of BB prep I made it through 2 and a half real physically challenging hours.  I had all of your advice rambling around in my head.  It helped keep me motivated.  So thanks!!!  I was thinking pudgy and dopey are two things I don't want to be and not to give up, and by hour one and a half I began to feel that way so I pushed a little harder.  I worked on my forms at hour 2 and a half and felt very unbalanced and easily distracted by people walking by outside the door to the school.  So I want to see if anyone has any advice on how to get your focus back or keep it when you are getting tired, and feeling "dopey".  I got lost a couple of times in the middle of forms that I know pretty well.  It surprised me.

MJS I really worked on the cardio!  Mark, I'm feeling like you might be right about the running...it probably would help ... ugh, and I was able to work in 250 hand strikes and 250 kicks and 150 push-ups, so not quite 500 but I'll see how close I can get.  It'll give me a goal hopefully that will help keep me interested.  The wind sprints worked out so well for me thanks for the suggestion, and in between that I hurdled the kick pads.

I appreciate all of your help and good thoughts, and it looks like I'll be taking you all along in my head for the ride!


----------



## MJS (May 19, 2004)

Congrats!! It looks like you're off to a great start! :asian: 

Mike


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 19, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> Congrats!! It looks like you're off to a great start! :asian:
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike!  I think I would have probably waited a couple of weeks to turn it up and it might not have been enough time...so I appreciate all the encouragement.  After what I was able to do today I do feel a lot better!


----------



## jdubakki (May 19, 2004)

lots of twinkys for lots of energy J/K


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 19, 2004)

jdubakki said:
			
		

> lots of twinkys for lots of energy J/K


Really???  :ultracool


----------



## psi_radar (May 20, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> In no mind you are attacked continuously with various grabs, pushes, punches, kicks etc., and you have to react with self defense moves.  I'm trying to choose one reaction for each attack, because there are so many it sometimes causes hesitation.



Just react, and if the techniques don't come off as textbook, just make them work. That's what Kenpo's all about anyway. If you were actually defending yourself you wouldn't (hopefully!) have that hesitation. You'll do fine!

As for your mind getting exhausted, yes, that definitely happens. I was actually surprised to find that my body held up a lot better than my brain. Around the fifth or sixth hour I felt my brain sort of disengaging, and I didn't feel like I was really working within the moment. I did some deep breathing and just consciously tried to re-engage, which helped. Eventually the disconnected feeling went away altogether, but after the test I was a total noodle, physically and mentally. 

Another method to consider for your cardio is interval training. Basically you raise your heart rate some (say with a slow jog) and then raise it really high for a short period (like doing a sprint or a hill), and then return to the lower heart rate. Repeat a LOT. When I was a wrestler we'd run around a school building which was level, then go inside and run up four floors of stairs and then down again, out around the building, etc. Interval training will result in marked improvement quickly.


----------



## MJS (May 20, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> In no mind you are attacked continuously with various grabs, pushes, punches, kicks etc., and you have to react with self defense moves.  I'm trying to choose one reaction for each attack, because there are so many it sometimes causes hesitation.



Yup, that is usually part of the test as well.  Rather than try to find a certain tech to do for each attack, you should just try to react.  Why do I say this??  You're going to be nervous enough without having to worry about a list of techs.  

I've done tech. lines with students and have had them stand there looking at me with that 'deer in the headlights' look because they were unsure of a response for the attack that was thrown.  I'll say to you what I say to them.  You know who to move, block, punch, parry, and kick correct?  In that case, do just that!!!!  React!!!  Now, I'm not sure if your Inst. is expecting a certain tech. from the curriculum, but usually at that portion of the test, they just want you to defend yourself.  If a punch is coming, and you step, block, and kick...you defended yourself right???  

Easier said than done, but just stay relaxed.  Like I said before, if you were not ready I dont think that you'd be on the test!

Mike


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 20, 2004)

psi_radar said:
			
		

> Just react, and if the techniques don't come off as textbook, just make them work. That's what Kenpo's all about anyway. If you were actually defending yourself you wouldn't (hopefully!) have that hesitation. You'll do fine!
> 
> As for your mind getting exhausted, yes, that definitely happens. I was actually surprised to find that my body held up a lot better than my brain. Around the fifth or sixth hour I felt my brain sort of disengaging, and I didn't feel like I was really working within the moment. I did some deep breathing and just consciously tried to re-engage, which helped. Eventually the disconnected feeling went away altogether, but after the test I was a total noodle, physically and mentally.
> 
> Another method to consider for your cardio is interval training. Basically you raise your heart rate some (say with a slow jog) and then raise it really high for a short period (like doing a sprint or a hill), and then return to the lower heart rate. Repeat a LOT. When I was a wrestler we'd run around a school building which was level, then go inside and run up four floors of stairs and then down again, out around the building, etc. Interval training will result in marked improvement quickly.


I agree with you about Kenpo...my instructor always reminds us that the techniques are just idea (words of motion)  but I was reading somewhere on a Kenpo web site (don't exactly remember where)  about a study that showed that when you increase the number of possible reactions to an attack the response time increases...and It's funny I was on someone else's black belt test team and I could actually see his hesitation - not at all times, but when presented with an attack he had already encountered, for instance each time he was rear choked he was searching his mind for a different reaction.  I was thinking I would try to train for one specific reaction so it is more automatic.  But you are right in the fact that I should just react.  Just don't actually  kill your friends right?

I think I might have to run a thread on how long people's black belt tests were...I'm in awe of these times!!!  Luckily you are no longer a noodle - glad to see it isn't permanent!  I'll try the deep breathing!

For the interval training...how long do you recommend each interval be? Like how long do you want to raise your heart rate for then how long do you bring it down for before going back up?

Thanks for all your words of wisdom!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 20, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> Yup, that is usually part of the test as well. Rather than try to find a certain tech to do for each attack, you should just try to react. Why do I say this?? You're going to be nervous enough without having to worry about a list of techs.
> 
> I've done tech. lines with students and have had them stand there looking at me with that 'deer in the headlights' look because they were unsure of a response for the attack that was thrown. I'll say to you what I say to them. You know who to move, block, punch, parry, and kick correct? In that case, do just that!!!! React!!! Now, I'm not sure if your Inst. is expecting a certain tech. from the curriculum, but usually at that portion of the test, they just want you to defend yourself. If a punch is coming, and you step, block, and kick...you defended yourself right???
> 
> Easier said than done, but just stay relaxed. Like I said before, if you were not ready I dont think that you'd be on the test!Mike


:rofl:  Yes I want to defend myself...I have to prove where all the money's been going for these lessons for the last five years!  OK so React!!!  That's well put...my instructor doesn't require techniques, but I think people look for it, and I just don't want to look like a dork.  I want to be able to do a little more, but I'll listen to experience here and try my best to react without conscious thought!!!   There may be no conscious thought left anyway!:rofl:


----------



## psi_radar (May 20, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> I think I might have to run a thread on how long people's black belt tests were...I'm in awe of these times!!!  Luckily you are no longer a noodle - glad to see it isn't permanent!  I'll try the deep breathing!
> 
> For the interval training...how long do you recommend each interval be? Like how long do you want to raise your heart rate for then how long do you bring it down for before going back up?
> 
> Thanks for all your words of wisdom!



Ha ha, thanks, I don't know about wisdom but these things have worked for me. As for the time, it goes by. After all, you're busy! 

The length of intervals depend on your level of fitness already. Here's one example if you plan on doing just 20 minutes of cardio per day. The other numbers indicate intensity levels, 1 being low, 5 being high.

2 minutes--warm up --1

1 minute--2

1 minute --3

1 minute--4
1 minute--1

1 minute--3

1 minute -4

2 minutes--5

repeat. That's just an example. There's a bunch of different ways to do it, elliptical machines, running stairs as I mentioned preceded and followed by a slow jog, or running hilly trails, modulating speed while swimming, etc. My wife does triathlons and uses intervals to get back in shape after the off season. It's pretty hard exercise so it gets results. I don't do it enough.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 20, 2004)

psi_radar said:
			
		

> Ha ha, thanks, I don't know about wisdom but these things have worked for me. As for the time, it goes by. After all, you're busy!
> 
> The length of intervals depend on your level of fitness already. Here's one example if you plan on doing just 20 minutes of cardio per day. The other numbers indicate intensity levels, 1 being low, 5 being high.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!!  This is perfect I'll copy it and try it out tomorrow...

BTW Please tell your wife I said, "WHAT A WOMAN!":ultracool


----------



## psi_radar (May 20, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Thanks!!!  This is perfect I'll copy it and try it out tomorrow...
> 
> BTW Please tell your wife I said, "WHAT A WOMAN!":ultracool



 Yeah she's quite something (in a good way of course). I still can't believe what she can accomplish. Her ability to do multiple olympic-distance triathlons (1.5k  swim--40kbike ride--10k run) each summer keeps my ego in check. You can bet she gets pretty ornery if she misses a workout. 

As for the intervals, remember it's a really powerful workout, so I guess this is the part where I put in the disclaimer "Check with your doctor before starting any training regimen!" Also, don't burn yourself totally out in the first few attempts, since you'll be discouraged to do it again. 

have fun!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 20, 2004)

psi_radar said:
			
		

> Yeah she's quite something (in a good way of course). I still can't believe what she can accomplish. Her ability to do multiple olympic-distance triathlons (1.5k swim--40kbike ride--10k run) each summer keeps my ego in check. You can bet she gets pretty ornery if she misses a workout.
> 
> As for the intervals, remember it's a really powerful workout, so I guess this is the part where I put in the disclaimer "Check with your doctor before starting any training regimen!" Also, don't burn yourself totally out in the first few attempts, since you'll be discouraged to do it again.
> 
> have fun!


WOW on the triathlon!  I have so much respect for that.  If you teach her karate she'll be able to beat 'em up and run away!!!  

Luckily for you I don't know where you live so no worries I won't hold you responsible.    I'll mix it up with the advice from everyone else. Thanks!


----------



## MichiganTKD (May 20, 2004)

For our black belt tests, we have to demonstrate both forms at our belt level (Palgue Chil/Pal; Koryo/Kumgang; Kumgang/Taebaek; Taebaek/Pyongwon), free fight three rounds, and do at least one break.

For the forms, you must show rhythm, timing, balance, speed, concentration, and power. You must show that your forms, as you are performing them, would be effective, as opposed to just showing what Koryo looks like. This can only be done if you have been practicing your overall Tae Kwon Do technique like you mean it.

Free fighting, you fight three consecutive opponents. However, the black belts are going to see what you're made of, and you must be able to contact each one at least one time with a valid technique to a valid target. If you do not or cannot contact, it means your technique does not work. I've seen more than my share of testers who couldn't fight their way out of a wet paper bag.

Breaking, you break at least one time. However, if you do just one break it better be exceptional. For example, if you're just doing a sliding side kick, it's going to be against at least 3 boards. A back roundhouse break should be against a board held in one hand or the fingertips.
Not only that, but if you successfully break but do not show good balance, accuracy, or crisp technique, this is the same as failing. No break no pass.

Finally, every 1st Dan tester must write a three page paper about their thoughts  on Tae Kwon Do.


----------



## Mark L (May 20, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> :rofl:  There may be no conscious thought left anyway!


Isn't that really what we're all after in our training.  I suspect that's why we're worked to the point of exhaustion, to see if we've made our art part of ourselves rather than just something we do. :asian:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 20, 2004)

Mark L said:
			
		

> Isn't that really what we're all after in our training. I suspect that's why we're worked to the point of exhaustion, to see if we've made our art part of ourselves rather than just something we do. :asian:


Yes, quite true, and I suppose that is why it is the last portion of the test, and a good reason that it should just be what comes most naturally.  :yinyang:


----------



## KempoSpirit (May 20, 2004)

Hi, A lot of people have replied to this and I must agree with them all. In fact I'm preparing for my 4th degree now and I always say to people I'm still recovering from my 1st dan test.
All the above is good advice indeed. My test was 7hrs long and in the summer.
Here's some additional points worth thinking of.
*Pre-test advice:*
Carb-up days before and hydrate as well, but don't eat or drink heavy the day of or you'll loose it.
Drink a combo of water and something like gatoraid or the like. The body loses fluids and electrolites and if they are not replaced you will experience cramping, fatigue and loss of performance.
If allowed a short break try gatoraid or equivelant and a power bar over food.
On my test I watched the person next to me bring in a lunch box with a full meal in it. Needless to say, he didn't do so well. Stay lightly stretched.
As far as pacing yourself goes. This is not something you should leave to the last minute to figure out. If you do it wont work for you and it will look like your not giving it your all.
Learning to pace yourself is all about learning and developing conditioning.
Conditioning of breath as well as physicalness (how hard you can push yourself each time, stamina). This should be developed before you get to your test in order for you to feel adequatly prepared.
Breath control is about developing the ability to have good wind. Intermixing deep breathing with fast short breaths in order to more efficiently re-oxygenate the blood supply for the muscles. This is how you develop and maintain your second wind for stamina. This is also where your performance really picks up and shines if you have worked hard to develop this. A lot of people don't give proper due to the value of working their breath control. It is a lot easier than it sounds and will pay off hansomely once you figure out how to work it. Your performance will always shine over the other folks who are panting for breath.
Speaking of panting, another person on my first test had to stop because they tried so hard they juuuuussst about passed out due to bad breathing.
They could not physically continue. Don't let this bother you though. Your going to play it smart and develop the right tools to get this job done.
By the way, breath control is a long term asset. Once you figure it out, it will always be there when you need it. It is a good asset to have.
Also, don't forget about working your flexibility! Work on it and keep it up. It will prevent you from getting injured during the challenges you will be put through. Again, good flexibility will help you stand out. By the way, if you have any issues with joints or knees, etc try doping up on "glucosemone/chondrointin" supplments, they really do work well with natural joint degenerative issues.
*Post test advice:*
Wether you pass or not, and you probably will if you take all our advice, hit the hot tub, jaccuzzi, or sauna for lets say 2-hours, hydrate like crazy and eat if you can. Deep muscle massage a good idea if you have the option.  I was so physically and mentall pumped afterwards I literally wasn't hungry for about a day and couldn't sleep for almost two days. I felt the physical and mental high off my test for a solid week afterwards. Invest in a lot of bengay or the like for the aches and pains and muscle cramps. Eat bannans to prevent cramping. Celebrate lots!!
Good luck!!
p.s. Did you know: Statistics for achieving Black Belt not 20 years ago used to be 1 in 500 men and 1 in 700 women.
Sensei Jeff Davis


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 20, 2004)

> *Pre-test advice:*
> Carb-up days before and hydrate as well, but don't eat or drink heavy the day of or you'll loose it.
> Drink a combo of water and something like gatoraid or the like. The body loses fluids and electrolites and if they are not replaced you will experience cramping, fatigue and loss of performance. As far as pacing yourself goes. This is not something you should leave to the last minute to figure out. If you do it wont work for you and it will look like your not giving it your all.
> Learning to pace yourself is all about learning and developing conditioning.
> ...


Thanks a ton Sensei Jeff Davis!!!!

Wow... thank you so much for your time here. There is so much to respond to, but first congratulations on your upcoming test! Please come back and tell us of your experience on your fourth degree!

My first reaction to my instructor was, besides thank you of course, oh God not the summer, so I think I know what you mean! It makes the training a little more challenging - and athough I'm usually known as a lovely person...I've been known to get a little cranky in the heat.  But it is what it is, and I wonder if there is ever a good time, and maybe the worst conditions bring out the best in us. Sometimes we need a reason to push ourselves, and a test date will certainly do that. So I appreciate the extra push you are all giving me. It's really helping me to prepare, and I love hearing all the stories!

How many hours before the test would you suggest eating? I was thinking maybe a yogurt, but do you prefer something like a power bar for energy? Also, I will definitely try the power drink idea. Can you believe I've never had one?

Training for the breathing is very interesting to me. Especially since I used to hold my breath in sparring and zonk out in a few short minutes, until a friend finally told me that my only problem was that I needed to relax and breathe. That was awesome advice! I try to keep an even steady breathing pattern now when I spar and last so much longer, but we do not train specifically for breathing in our school. I'd definitely like to give this some attention. How much time do you recommend doing this for each day? Also, how do you use your breathing during a test? Do you deep breathe when feeling fatigued... at points along the way, or do you try to maintain steady breathing? Also I'm curious about the short breaths in between...I always thought short (shallow) breathing lead to hyperventilation. So how many deep breaths do you recommend taking and then how many short breaths do you recommend taking? 

I love all of your post test advice too, and it definitely sounds like it comes from experience! I'll stock up on bananas! I especially like the part about celebrating lots!!!artyon: 

Your black belt statistics are very interesting. What do you think those numbers are today?

Sincere thanks,
MJ


----------



## KempoSpirit (May 21, 2004)

Hi again,
If your going to just eat something like yogurt or power drink/bar it is fine to do so a couple of hours before your test.  Not a problem.
As far as my ideas on learning to regulate your breathing go, I only use regulated breathing once you start to get out of breath or feel like your getting close to that stage.
The short breaths in between are not short breaths, but rather your normal breath (breath normal for that person a couple of times) then another deep regulated breath.  Go back and forth until you recover your breath, until you are no longer out of breath.
The idea is to teach yourself how to maximse your oxygen efficiency during workouts.  It is possible and not difficult at all.
By default I do not teach this out.  It is something that a person has to experience and start to want to change.  When people feel like they can't perform better or go further because they are out of breath I will start to mention it in slow steps.  Good athletes understand how to regluate their breathing that is why they can go the distance.  Besides all the health benefits from it like effectively re-oxygenatig the blood supply and protecting the heart therby helping to keep blood presure down as well, etc.
See ya.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 21, 2004)

KempoSpirit said:
			
		

> Hi again,
> The short breaths in between are not short breaths, but rather your normal breath (breath normal for that person a couple of times) then another deep regulated breath. Go back and forth until you recover your breath, until you are no longer out of breath.
> The idea is to teach yourself how to maximse your oxygen efficiency during workouts. It is possible and not difficult at all.
> See ya.


Hey thanks,

Ok I totally get it.  This is perfectly good common sense!

When I see a student who is a little out of shape gasping for air during exercises or a general workout...I always tell them to take a deep breath, or a couple of deep breaths and sometimes if they don't seem to recover I'll bring the tempo down a bit.  I can also see when my training partners are holding their breath.  It's funny how you can sometimes see it in others and not always in yourself.  Every once in awhile, especially if it is something new I am learning my instructor will say, "stop holding your breath."  

So I will make a more conscious effort to regulate my breathing over the next ...yikes, seven weeks...where the heck's the time going???:uhohh: 

And please, tell us when your test is?

See ya too!

BTW:  For anyone who may want to share.  Did you meditate before your test?  It's hard when you live in a crazy household, but I'm wondering if it's worth trying.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 22, 2004)

MichiganTKD said:
			
		

> For our black belt tests, we have to demonstrate both forms at our belt level (Palgue Chil/Pal; Koryo/Kumgang; Kumgang/Taebaek; Taebaek/Pyongwon), free fight three rounds, and do at least one break.
> 
> For the forms, you must show rhythm, timing, balance, speed, concentration, and power. You must show that your forms, as you are performing them, would be effective, as opposed to just showing what Koryo looks like. This can only be done if you have been practicing your overall Tae Kwon Do technique like you mean it.
> 
> ...


  This is very interesting.  In some ways similar and in some ways very different.  Are you required to develop a personal form in Tae Kwon Do?  It's interesting how you are required to show the forms...my instructor likes to see fluidity most in forms, but he allows for individual expression, and sometimes we are encouraged to practice them very slowly and with tension...if you haven't tried this as an exercise check it out...it is painfully exhausting! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## MichiganTKD (May 22, 2004)

No, we do not do personal forms. Our Instructors are very adamant that we perform the forms as they were developed. Our Grandmaster feels it is not our place to make up our own forms or interpret them our own way. However, each person will have a defining style of doing form (sense of rhythm, speed, focus etc.) that is a combination of how they were taught and their body's mechanics. I think in this aspect students should know what therir form is doing. If you understand the form, you will put your  heart into it. Otherwise it just becomes movements you do to test.
 Free fighting is allowed a lot more leeway. Generally, as long as they are not endangering themselves or others, each person will have their own fighting style. Some people are Olympic technique oriented, some are more traditional.
 To be honest though, I do find myself experimenting with developing sequences of movements like forms. What technique could I start with, what would follow that, what stance, how to finish. I think a Tae Kwon Do form using primarily kicks would be very interesting, especially since many of the kicks we do weren't around when our forms were developed.


----------



## MichiganTKD (May 22, 2004)

Also, many of our forms after black belt have isometric tension exercises in them. You're right. They do get very tiring after awhile because of the dynamic muscle tension that must be maintained in these techniques. A couple of these forms is a good workout!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 22, 2004)

MichiganTKD said:
			
		

> I think in this aspect students should know what therir form is doing. If you understand the form, you will put your heart into it. Otherwise it just becomes movements you do to test.
> Free fighting is allowed a lot more leeway. Generally, as long as they are not endangering themselves or others, each person will have their own fighting style. Some people are Olympic technique oriented, some are more traditional.
> To be honest though, I do find myself experimenting with developing sequences of movements like forms. What technique could I start with, what would follow that, what stance, how to finish. I think a Tae Kwon Do form using primarily kicks would be very interesting, especially since many of the kicks we do weren't around when our forms were developed.


 
I'm refining my personal form and have been thinking about it for years, but I'm really putting the time in now and I got some great inspiration from the Kenpo forum (thanks) and finally it is flowing! It's actually really fun to get creative with it, and you have to think a lot about it because the movements should have practical applications.  

In an interview Bruce Lee once said that to him Martial Arts meant, "Honestly expressing yourself."  Developing your own style of fighting, expressing yourself through form (and I agree it's good to understand the why in the form - I'm always learning something new in the forms), creating a personal form (when permitted), or just experimenting with movements - are ways of showing your honest expression.  I love to watch people to see how differently they fight, or perform or create their forms.  Last year at the Kenpo Karate Internationals in Boston it was amazing to watch the creative forms (Kenpo Mama You did a great Kenpo form there!) - there was even an ELVIS there!  It was most fun to watch.  Elvis studied Kenpo with Ed Parker when he was alive.  So now I think I've just about seen it all!  It was a true form of self expression...


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 27, 2004)

Six weeks to go...I'm feeling so much stronger already in just like two weeks.  The push ups are almost all the way there, although by the end they still make me want to scream..so not quite there.  My stamina still needs some work.  Running through the steep hills in my neighborhood was a test in total humility :xtrmshock, and I don't think I can recommend it to anyone at this point, but maybe by the end of week five I'll feel differently.   My personal form is coming along really nicely finally and is set to a very cool piece of music:ultracool   My techniques are looking pretty good too, just need to work those perpetually pesky ones - the ones with the confusing names mostly.  

I've been trying to work on staying low in my techniques and centered and even when I drop my weight, but on certain techniques I'm popping up out of my twist stances still and I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions or ideas for staying anchored in your stances and during transitions.  

Thanks if you do! 
MJ :asian:


----------



## pete (May 27, 2004)

hey mj... 

i know those hills quite well!!!  they will help you to build stamina and leg strength, but not necessarily foot speed.  and remember, for every linear foot you ascend there will be a linear foot that you will descend!  that is, of course, if you return to your starting point...

later.
pete


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 27, 2004)

pete said:
			
		

> i know those hills quite well!!! they will help you to build stamina and leg strength, but not necessarily foot speed. and remember, for every linear foot you ascend there will be a linear foot that you will descend! that is, of course, if you return to your starting point...


Hey Pete,

Yes I know, and you are certainly successful in *your *treks on these very hills that I speak of my triathlonian friend. Your advice comes a bit late to encourage me and save me of my shin splints and aching calves though.  I saw the problem in not planning a proper route.  Running down these mighty beastly inclines...it feels great and rewarding like flying, and I found all the ways down quite quickly, but once I hit the bottom by the pond - total bummer ... I considered hitching back up.  If I'm crazy enough to try this again, and you see me as you're driving by the answer so far is, "Yes I'll take the lift!!!"

See ya later,
MJ


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 4, 2004)

I can't believe already three weeks down and only five to go.:anic:   This was a tough week, and the intense training is starting to take its toll and payoff at the same time. The push-ups are feeling so so much easier. I almost have it back to sets of 50...just those last couple...  My instructor gave me an hour and a half mock test yesterday, and I did all that pad work and exercises and techniques, and I can see that the extra training is really paying off, because I felt strong, but the pad work was hard! It had like a cumulative tiring effect!

Here's a question for anyone.  I have to do the 170 self defense techniques, and for each one will have 7 seconds to complete it.  The lower belt moves don't require that much time to complete.  The pace can get dizzying by the time you get to Brown I.  So I have a question related to pacing here...After hearing a name of a technique called out how long do you wait before demonstrating it?  Do you go all out as soon as you hear it?  Do you take a deep breath and then explode?  Or one of my friends said he waits 3 full seconds after the name is called out.  He actually counts it out, I haven't tried this yet, but think that counting might distract me, so I'm just wondering what works for others.

Thanks,
 MJ :asian:


----------



## pete (Jun 5, 2004)

in your mind, repeat the name of the technique and the attack it is against...


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 5, 2004)

pete said:
			
		

> in your mind, repeat the name of the technique and the attack it is against...


Pete...uhohh... is that on the test? :uhohh:   


 Good idea...I've been thinking of the names, but thinking the attacks might help me with distinguishing between techniques like Bear and the Ram and Ram and the Eagle...also for the pacing... I'll give it a whirl this week.

see ya


----------



## Mark L (Jun 6, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> The push-ups are feeling so so much easier. I almost have it back to sets of 50...just those last couple...  My instructor gave me an hour and a half mock test yesterday, and I did all that pad work and exercises and techniques, and I can see that the extra training is really paying off, because I felt strong, but the pad work was hard! It had like a cumulative tiring effect!



Glad to hear it your work is paying off.  It's remarkable how much improvement can be realized over a short time when you're willing to work hard.



> Here's a question for anyone.  I have to do the 170 self defense techniques, and for each one will have 7 seconds to complete it.  The lower belt moves don't require that much time to complete.  The pace can get dizzying by the time you get to Brown I.  So I have a question related to pacing here...



We routinely are timed in class and occassionally on tests.  We are allocated 5 seconds for each technique.  That really is a long time.  My struggle is to slow down and execute precisely and properly, ignore the clock.  When I do this I invariably perform better and within time.

Keep working hard!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 6, 2004)

Mark L said:
			
		

> Glad to hear it your work is paying off. It's remarkable how much improvement can be realized over a short time when you're willing to work hard.



  Thanks Mark.  I'm working hard, but everyone's advice has helped to keep me going! Of course all my energy and free time is going to this right now...everything else suffers and there's nothing left in my fridge... :uhohh:  




> We routinely are timed in class and occasionally on tests. We are allocated 5 seconds for each technique. That really is a long time. My struggle is to slow down and execute precisely and properly, ignore the clock. When I do this I invariably perform better and within time.


  You are right five seconds can be a long time.  I want to try and take some of my time for pacing, but it's hard because in the moment you get caught up and start going faster than you plan or hope to, and ironically the faster you do them the faster they are called out and it starts to cycle faster and faster and I think they can sometimes get sloppy that way.  In our school as soon as you finish one the next technique is called so if you use three seconds then that's all you get.  I've been trying to play with it, slow down and like you said be more precise.  I'm trying to find that balance between using speed and power without losing precision.  It's just that when I slow it down it seems to be at the expense of explosiveness.


----------



## OC Kid (Jun 6, 2004)

I didnt read the entire thread so I dont know if this was mentioned. If your concerned about your form while doing your self defense techniques, I would say the best training at this point would be to visualize them. In the evening when your lieing in bed close your eyes and breath slowly, in on a count of 2 and out on a count of 4 , then picture your self going through the tecniques slowly, feel your muscles moving concentrate on being calm , picture your self doing the moves exactly as you would want your instructor to see them. Ive done this to the point of actually sweating. It does work.

 I read recently where a chinese concert pianist was locked up in a chinese prison for 20 years. Upin his release he immediatly started playing the piano again as well or better than he did before prison. He visualized playing the songs on the key board. He didnt have a piano but he knew the key board and what is looked like and what keys his hands were supposed to hit for each song. He also heard the music in his mind. 
Right now you know the techniques, you know whats required..just go to your regular practices and visualize at night....hope this helps and the best of luck to you.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 6, 2004)

OC Kid said:
			
		

> I didnt read the entire thread so I dont know if this was mentioned. If your concerned about your form while doing your self defense techniques, I would say the best training at this point would be to visualize them. In the evening when your lieing in bed close your eyes and breath slowly, in on a count of 2 and out on a count of 4 , then picture your self going through the tecniques slowly, feel your muscles moving concentrate on being calm , picture your self doing the moves exactly as you would want your instructor to see them. Ive done this to the point of actually sweating. It does work.
> 
> I read recently where a chinese concert pianist was locked up in a chinese prison for 20 years. Upin his release he immediatly started playing the piano again as well or better than he did before prison. He visualized playing the songs on the key board. He didnt have a piano but he knew the key board and what is looked like and what keys his hands were supposed to hit for each song. He also heard the music in his mind.
> Right now you know the techniques, you know whats required..just go to your regular practices and visualize at night....hope this helps and the best of luck to you.


  I really like this.  It is a terrific suggestion!  I've read similar things about visualization, but didn't think to try it here...too tired tonight, but I will definitely try it this week.  You have some very interesting perspectives thanks!:ultracool


----------



## kenpo tiger (Jun 7, 2004)

MJ - What in the world were you doing up at 12:04 am if you're in training?  Wait till I see you.  KT


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 7, 2004)

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> MJ - What in the world were you doing up at 12:04 am if you're in training? Wait till I see you. KT


Special operations - Why I'd just finished my night training o' course! :ubercool:


----------



## OC Kid (Jun 10, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> I really like this. It is a terrific suggestion! I've read similar things about visualization, but didn't think to try it here...too tired tonight, but I will definitely try it this week. You have some very interesting perspectives thanks!:ultracool


Dont forget the breathing and conentrating on your Ki/Chi center while doing your visualization. Only about 10 to 15 minutes a night is plenty. 

When I was doing it, I would get so relaxed I would just fall asleep . It was awesome.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 10, 2004)

OC Kid said:
			
		

> Dont forget the breathing and conentrating on your Ki/Chi center while doing your visualization. Only about 10 to 15 minutes a night is plenty.
> 
> When I was doing it, I would get so relaxed I would just fall asleep . It was awesome.


I'm still trying to find my ki...have you seen it:idunno: ?  Actually I know it's in the center of your body right?  I think the hardest part here is making the time to be still.  I'll give it try.  Thanks!


----------



## OC Kid (Jun 10, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> I'm still trying to find my ki...have you seen it:idunno: ?  Actually I know it's in the center of your body right? I think the hardest part here is making the time to be still. I'll give it try. Thanks!


Your Ki/Chi center is a area about 1" above your naval (it doent matter if its a innie or a outtie ) but thats where I concentrate while Im breathing and visualizeing. Visualize  lines /flow of energy from that area out through your finger tips and feet, when you do that it will developoe your inner power. Then you visualize the tecniques.  Then your test will be a piece of cake. Thats what I did for mine.

But I  have a question for you. What do you plan on doing once you get your black belt. 
I read once where  getting a black belt is like getting a collage degree. I look at it the same way.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 10, 2004)

OC Kid said:
			
		

> Your Ki/Chi center is a area about 1" above your naval (it doent matter if its a innie or a outtie )


  


> thats where I concentrate while Im breathing and visualizeing. Visualize lines /flow of energy from that area out through your finger tips and feet, when you do that it will developoe your inner power. Then you visualize the tecniques. Then your test will be a piece of cake. Thats what I did for mine.


  I did try this once but found it so hard to do...like everything else that you have on your mind pushes it's way in.  I will give it a try...it sounds :ultracool !



> But I have a question for you. What do you plan on doing once you get your black belt.
> I read once where getting a black belt is like getting a collage degree. I look at it the same way


  I had an ongoing discussion with a friend of mine about this subject... He said the same thing - he thought of it like a college degree...I think that is a good way to equate it, in some ways it's similar, but of the degrees I hold I think this will be much more hard earned!!! I've done as much or more learning here and have had to physically work very hard for years - it's been very challenging.  The big difference is that when you complete a college requirement you don't have to then face a physical challenge like this.  I think of the test as being like running a marathon.  
When you graduate from college, the college or institution hands you a diploma and sends you on your way.  It's also different, because to me this really is just the beginning of my understanding.  This doesn't mark the end or a completion for me.  Until a short while ago I was not ready to grasp many of the ideas and principles of kenpo, and the more I know the more I see this really could be a lifelong pursuit.   Although you can always further your college learning on your own, or go back and get another degree. :idunno:  Maybe it just depends on what you want to spend your energy on in your learning.  Karate is hard work, but it's also rewarding and so much fun!  I joke with my friends that we'll be learning this together when we're 90.  I can't see not doing it.:asian: 

Ironically, it is really not the belt that matters to me.  I can't say it never did.  In our school the different colored belts hang on the wall for us to aim for.  I remember thinking as a yellow belt - I *want *one of those - and it was for all kinds of personal reasons but nothing really important... all superficial stuff - like won't it be cool to wear a black belt?  :ultracool   Thankfully, my attitude and desire to have it all changed completely when I began teaching.  It was the best thing that happened to me.  I completely changed my perspective, and  my focus changed as well.  I no longer cared about myself and began to focus on giving back.  I spent a year of my private lessons annoying my instructor (he's a good guy...never once complained ) with hundreds of questions about how to teach certain things.  I can really say I no longer care about the belt.  I've been feeling that way for awhile.  So I think the marathon will be fun to run, but I'm quite sure I won't wake up the next day any smarter, happier or feeling more worthy than the next guy or gal.   

Of course,  :lol: I do plan on sleeping in my new belt that first night though.


----------



## OC Kid (Jun 11, 2004)

A friend of mine who was a green belt when I met him after his finally tested for his BB did the same thing. He hung it on his bed post at night. 

It is quite a accomplishment. I was told by my first instructor that maybe 1% of all people who join the MA ever make BB. I wish you the best. Maybe you could get some pics and post them for us. 

About a week before another guy I know (dojo mate) was going to test, He was so nervous he was going to change his mind. So I ran this though him.... Sensei Bill said your ready right...yea, Sensei Randy said your ready right..yea, everyone thinks yopur ready and they wouldnt allow you to test thinking you would fail ..true? yea, why then are you doubting your self? Well I cant do this or that and i got this or that problem.... I told him ok (as I held out my hand) give me what ever it is thats stopping you.  He looked at me like I was nuts.
Another thing I told told him was as We get better and beeter we have less and and less to work on so the minor things seem larger and larger....
BTW I got that philosophy from a book called "The way of the peaceful warrior" by Dan Millman, I recommend it.


----------



## MichiganTKD (Jun 11, 2004)

Speaking from experience and from what I've seen, the more the Instructor makes the black belts feel special, works with them, and provides guidance, the more they are likely to stick around. Sounds pretty obvious.
Unfortunately, at our Central Studio where I used to train, the Head Instructor does very little to no work with the Dan students-no Black Belt class, no special practice, nothing to make them feel that they accomplished something special. As a result, predictably, morale is down, technique is down, and many of the Dan students do not stick around. I know Dan students with tremendous amounts of talent who never come because they have no reason to.
I always promised myself I would never let that happen to my own students. I want them to understand how much there really is to learn after Black Belt.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 11, 2004)

OC Kid said:
			
		

> A friend of mine who was a green belt when I met him after his finally tested for his BB did the same thing. He hung it on his bed post at night.


 I'm a bit of a jokester:boing2: , and I was really just kidding about sleeping in it, but I don't blame your friend in the least.  It is a tangible sign of all the hard work! 



> It is quite a accomplishment. I was told by my first instructor that maybe 1% of all people who join the MA ever make BB.


That's amazing, but not surprising considering the commitment needed.  





> I wish you the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kenpo tiger (Jun 11, 2004)

Hey MJ.  Sorry I missed your epiphany last night.  I was tied to my desk at work and won't see you until next week unfortunately.

For the rest of you posting such great and encouraging things for The Flurry Queen, as we affectionately refer to MJ at our dojo:
I don't know how tests in all your schools are done, but we are permitted to select the people helping us on our test - attackers for no mind, sparring partners, etc.  [My other schools didn't permit that;  in fact, at the first I am told that your bb test is a cast of thousands (a slight exaggeration but the system has a lot of schools) and you have people just thrown at you for sparring - or they can choose to spar you without your prior knowledge.]

We are all VERY supportive of each other in our dojo.  If you are testing for bb it's because our master instructor has deemed that you are ready.  I often equate it for the 'outsiders' who ask to a dance recital.  It's merely your day to shine - and MJ will!!!!  love you, KT


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 11, 2004)

MichiganTKD said:
			
		

> Speaking from experience and from what I've seen, the more the Instructor makes the black belts feel special, works with them, and provides guidance, the more they are likely to stick around. Sounds pretty obvious.
> Unfortunately, at our Central Studio where I used to train, the Head Instructor does very little to no work with the Dan students-no Black Belt class, no special practice, nothing to make them feel that they accomplished something special. As a result, predictably, morale is down, technique is down, and many of the Dan students do not stick around. I know Dan students with tremendous amounts of talent who never come because they have no reason to.
> I always promised myself I would never let that happen to my own students. I want them to understand how much there really is to learn after Black Belt.


  Personally, I think of it like a garden you spend so much time cultivating it why would you let the flowers just die without enjoying their beauty?  The head instructor is responsible for setting the tone for his bbs, and I agree can do certain things to help with interest, but I also think that we are somewhat responsible for what we choose to put into a thing.  It would be an interesting study to do to see why some people leave and others choose to stay.  Perhaps for some they were expecting to get to the top of the mountain and for it to be over.  Like there is a finish line.  Some people just don't want to learn more, and that's okay if the decision is a conscious one - like you want to explore other things.  In kenpo there is so much to learn and after black it just keeps going and going...if you just focus on finding the end I think you miss a lot, maybe the more important lessons, along the way.  If you can get yourself to the point where the belts really are not so significant, and you are there for the love of the thing - the love of the learning, than you won't need to depend so much on having someone else making it exciting for you.  Does this make sense?

MJ:asian:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 11, 2004)

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> I often equate it for the 'outsiders' who ask to a dance recital. It's merely your day to shine - and MJ will!!!! love you, KT


 Hey KT...you're too funny...Not quite a dance recital, I've never been to one of those where one dancer performed for three plus hours, but certainly I agree we are backed by the confidence and encouragement of our instructor, partners and friends like you!!! .  

The Flurry Queen :boing2:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 18, 2004)

Three weeks to go ...the techniques and forms are looking good, I feel inspired in doing my personal form, but all this intense training is starting to take its toll on my body, that or wahhh...could I be getting old? :waah: .   Experiencing lots of aches and pains, bruising, a slightly twisted ankle, a sprained index finger and I pulled a muscle that's keeping me up at night.  It's nothing I haven't experienced before, just not all at once.  I took off a couple of days last week to try and rest the muscle pull, but I'm afraid to take off more than that.  I'm not sure if I should continue to work through the pain risking further injury or take more time and risk compromising my cardio...right now I'm working through the pain and can't wait to do this already, and for July 11th to just hang at the beach!:cheers:  

MJ :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 18, 2004)

Remember to give your body a couple of days of rest before your test, you don't want to crap up or not beable to finish because of injury.....for every 8 hrs. of hard training the body needs 16 hours of pure rest, so try to remember that the last week before testing... Good luck and may al your kicks be high and powerful.... God Bless America


----------



## OC Kid (Jun 18, 2004)

mj , 
your ready believe me. Dont sweat it. Its just like the final exam in college>).
Nows the time to work on your mental conditioning remember the visualization /breathing /ki excersize I mentioned. Make your work outs light and fun right now. Then when its time to turn it on..look out. Tell me are you testing alone or is it a group test. 

For my test I was alone with 14 senior black belts present. It lasted for about 3.5 hours. The hardest part was just before the end with the 3 on 1 fighting . The defense against multiple attackers with weapons wore me out as well. But all in all the test looking back I now realize the test was for ME. 
My instructor and everyone there knew( much like yours) I was ready going into it. It was for me to see how far I could be pushed. It was a valuable life lesson for me.

So much like you , your test is for YOU not the instructor. He/She knows your ready. So enjoy it. I really mean it enjoy it. It is something that you'll do only once in your life and something that most peole only dream about.
I still want to see pics of you getting it awarded.

ps see look, I just got my Orange belt..:>)


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 19, 2004)

OC Kid said:
			
		

> ps see look, I just got my Orange belt..:>)


Well hey looky here.... hee hee ...  first things first...artyon: I have this feeling you'll be moving up in the ranks pretty quickly here at MT...congratulations   !



> Nows the time to work on your mental conditioning remember the visualization /breathing /ki excersize I mentioned.


  I've been trying to do this but there are 170 techniques and I get through the yellow belt stuff and get to orange and I remember Sumo and then start forgetting what comes next, so it makes it hard to do this for the techniques, so I had to improvise and do it by looking at the sheets.  I was able to visualize my form really well though and I'll definitely do that some more as a breathing/ki developing exercise.  


> look out.


:lol:  lol... funny...look out, 



> Make your work outs light and fun right now. Then when its time to turn it on..


You may be right about lightening it up, although I had planned to step it up over the next couple of weeks...I think the injuries were partially from sparring Tuesday night, but the muscle pull is an injury that I got a few months ago and it's been aggravated by all this.  The sparring was great, I went 25 minutes straight without getting too tired, and I felt very confident, but maybe a little too confident for my own good.  



> Tell me are you testing alone or is it a group test.
> For my test I was alone with 14 senior black belts present. It lasted for about 3.5 hours. The hardest part was just before the end with the 3 on 1 fighting . The defense against multiple attackers with weapons wore me out as well. But all in all the test looking back I now realize the test was for ME.
> My instructor and everyone there knew(much like yours) I was ready going into it. It was for me to see how far I could be pushed. It was a valuable life lesson for me.


 I think I know what you mean about being pushed, when our friend Joe tested for his black belt a couple of months ago he started strong, but then was having a lot of trouble getting through all of the push-ups because of a bad shoulder injury (he's had it for a long time).  Kenpo Tiger was sitting next to me watching the test and I could hear her whispering, "Come on you can do it!"  That alone was such an obstacle for him and it was like witnessing how strong the human spirit really is, but then unfortunately during the sparring his finger got bent back on a 90 degree angle...OUCH! and my instructor had to end the test and take him to the hospital.  He persisted though and completed the test later in the week in a splint.  It was such a proud moment!

At my test there will be a bunch of students there who collectively have lots of time in Kenpo and other arts, but only one is a black belt (3rd degree) in another style, and the school is so new there will only be one black belt on the panel with my instructor that day...which to tell you the truth is just fine...I think having 28 black belt eyes on me might make me a little :uhohh: since I will be the only one testing.  I think being alone is going to be strange, but that's the way it is.




> So much like you , your test is for YOU not the instructor. He/She knows your ready. So enjoy it. I really mean it enjoy it. It is something that you'll do only once in your life and something that most peole only dream about.


That's the funny thing I know that and I'm excited about it, and I  feel emotionally well prepared, and mostly mentally prepared in terms of the material (just a couple of little things) it's the physical stuff like endurance that there may never be a good time for, like _why is it that no matter how many times I do push-ups I still hate them?.. _Maybe I'll just start thinking...LOOK OUT!  



> I still want to see pics of you getting it awarded.


I don't think I'm allowed to post pics here...maybe someone can let me know.  If not, send me a PM with your e-mail address and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## OC Kid (Jun 19, 2004)

Main thing to do is pace yourself . Dont come out of the blocks full speed just do the techniques clean and crisp and to the point and breath. I dont think your instructor would fail you for goobering up a couple of techniques. We all make mistakes. Remember pace makes the race. becareful not to burn yourself out and run out of gas mid way. Relax because nervousness will make you tired also. 

Some of the tricks I learned was a mid technique breather. Like when you do your forms and you get to where its a killing blow and you kiai even if its right in the middle off a form( I had 12 forms and weapons form to do so we had to learn to pace our selves.) Well hold that position for a couple of seconds (read breather) more while taking some nice breaths and as a plus your instructor will get a good look at your form . 

  The same when you finish the self defense techniques and you clear at the end, get into a good stance and hold it for a few seconds longer (read another breather) while appearing to be staring at your opponent.
 When the instructor asks questions even though you know the answers take your time to answer like your thinking about it (another breather).

During your sparring and you get winded, everyone has equipment failures so you have to adjust your gloves or foot pads a little another breather and so on. Just remember pace makes the race...


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 19, 2004)

OC Kid said:
			
		

> Main thing to do is pace yourself . Dont come out of the blocks full speed just do the techniques clean and crisp and to the point and breath. I dont think your instructor would fail you for goobering up a couple of techniques. We all make mistakes. Remember pace makes the race. becareful not to burn yourself out and run out of gas mid way. Relax because nervousness will make you tired also.
> 
> Some of the tricks I learned was a mid technique breather. Like when you do your forms and you get to where its a killing blow and you kiai even if its right in the middle off a form( I had 12 forms and weapons form to do so we had to learn to pace our selves.) Well hold that position for a couple of seconds (read breather) more while taking some nice breaths and as a plus your instructor will get a good look at your form .
> 
> ...


OC Kid this is great advice.   In sparring I'll be like -  "Darn faulty sparring stuff!  OOPS... shoe's untied" :lol:  The breathing advice is what I was looking for when I was asking about pacing earlier on...like a dramatic pause  I like the mid-technique idea and staring at your opponent :miffer: ,  it's a little funny, but a really good idea - I'll try to work those in.  I also liked Pete's idea to say the technique and attack in your head before doing the technique.  

We have seven forms (three short and four long) and I think nine sets plus our personal form...I've been working on the pacing.  We are allowed to do them to music if we like (some people love it, some people hate it...it's personal choice really, and the reason I love to see how differently the same form can look depending on who is doing it).  I decided to use music because the mood of the music reminds me to pace myself for the way I want the form to look.  Usually when the adrenaline is pumping I think people speed things up, so some of the tunes when I listen, remind me to slow it down.  My favorite is the tune for my personal form.  The tune is :ultracool ...In case anyone else is looking for a great tune for their forms it's by Crystal Method and it's called Ready for Action.  

I took your advice and lighted it up today.  I still worked for three hours, but easier and I accomplished some good things.  I skipped the jumping jacks because of the muscle pull, and the finger tip push ups but everything else was fine.  So I'm getting back on track!  

Thanks! 
MJ :asian:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 19, 2004)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Remember to give your body a couple of days of rest before your test, you don't want to crap up or not beable to finish because of injury.....for every 8 hrs. of hard training the body needs 16 hours of pure rest, so try to remember that the last week before testing... Good luck and may al your kicks be high and powerful.... God Bless America


 I will definitely rest up, thanks.  I never heard that about the 16 hours of rest for every 8...like two for every one  - I like that.  

Thanks for your advice!

MJ :asian:


----------



## kenpo tiger (Jun 19, 2004)

MJ - Make sure the sound is working on your video camera! 
I know I was sitting next to you at Joe's bb test, but I honestly don't remember saying that - I probably did, because it's something I WOULD do (and you know that I will be there in spirit for yours!)  KT


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 19, 2004)

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> MJ - Make sure the sound is working on your video camera!
> I know I was sitting next to you at Joe's bb test, but I honestly don't remember saying that - I probably did, because it's something I WOULD do (and you know that I will be there in spirit for yours!) KT


  You definitely said it and meant every word...It was painful to watch at first wasn't it? But he did amazing with that and after it!  Don't sweat not making the test it's being there every day for the last few years that counts! And besides, you know how I feel - our children always come first!!!  MJ


----------



## OC Kid (Jun 19, 2004)

Yea just relax you'll do better and feel better. The deal about pauseing in the forms is after you strike your with a loud kiai it gives your instrucctor and everyone else a sneak peak at your form , hips square rear foot turned fwd knee bent as in a fwd bow ect and then go on.. Its a great technique. in japanese forms we speed the form up and slow it down also another technique for a breather.....


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 19, 2004)

OC Kid said:
			
		

> . The deal about pauseing in the forms is after you strike your with a loud kiai it gives your instrucctor and everyone else a sneak peak at your form , hips square rear foot turned fwd knee bent as in a fwd bow ect and then go on.. Its a great technique.


It's funny hardly anyone in my school takes advantage of the kiai, maybe because my instructor doesn't promote it, but I love to kiai!  I can't remember what the exact purpose for it is though - I'm sure lots of people here understand it better...I think it has something to do with releasing concentrated energy, and I just know it feels right sometimes, more powerful.  Every once in a while I simply have to let it out. :viking3:   I scared one of the big guys on a test one time...he still reminds me of it almost five years later...hee hee.:lol:    


> in japanese forms we speed the form up and slow it down also another technique for a breather.....


It's a great idea for controlling your breathing.  I think in the forms there are, to me anyway, obvious places where explosive energy is required and then there are places where it looks :supcool: to slow it down and show the precision of the move (like eye slices I think look great when done slowly).   I like watching Japanese forms.  The ones I've seen done anyway looked as if they required lots of concentration and power.  

MJ:asian:


----------



## OC Kid (Jun 19, 2004)

Thats one thing I noticed about kempo folks at least the one I trained with is the kiai. Japanese stylist live by it. I teach my students it ddoes 3 things 1) it scare your enemy 2) it make your strike stronger (simular to the grunt weight lifter do when they lift something very heavy and 3) It tightens your abs to help you take a hit. Im sure there are a lot of other reasons but thats how I teach it. 

But the main thing is just relax calm down and get ready for your test.:>)


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 19, 2004)

OC Kid said:
			
		

> Thats one thing I noticed about kempo folks at least the one I trained with is the kiai. Japanese stylist live by it. I teach my students it ddoes 3 things 1) it scare your enemy 2) it make your strike stronger (simular to the grunt weight lifter do when they lift something very heavy and 3) It tightens your abs to help you take a hit. Im sure there are a lot of other reasons but thats how I teach it.
> 
> But the main thing is just relax calm down and get ready for your test.:>)


I study Ed Parker's American Kenpo and there is a series of books he wrote called Infinite Insights I read it awhile ago and picked it back up to see what he had to say about the kiai (paraphrased):


the expulsion of air settles your body giving it stabilityadds greater 
power and timing to your strikes
causes an adrenal flow to help prepare the body for fight/flight
helps fortify your body to resist punishment (tightened abs like you mentioned) help prevent muscle damage
can stimulate courage and psych your opponent out (like you said)
 
OC Kid that's some good stuff!  Ok so maybe I'll  be yelling a bit more at my test HI -YAH!!!  I think...


----------



## OC Kid (Jun 20, 2004)

Yea it will set your test off make it different then the others. Maybe you'll start a trend (a good one) in your school. I like the infinite insights books. I have a couple of them. They are very informative. Hey since your going to be slowing down on your hard training getting ready to test maybe thats another method you could use to supplement your training getting ready. Check out the books you cant go wrong refering to what the Master wrote/said.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 20, 2004)

OC Kid said:
			
		

> Maybe you'll start a trend (a good one) in your school. .


 


> I like the infinite insights books. I have a couple of them. They are very informative. Hey since your going to be slowing down on your hard training getting ready to test maybe thats another method you could use to supplement your training getting ready. Check out the books you cant go wrong refering to what the Master wrote/said.


There are some good things in there...good idea! :asian:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 2, 2004)

Just dropping in to say....Oh my God!   One week to go  .  I'm getting very excited for this to happen and feeling good and strong!  All the pains are gone, and I worked pretty hard this week.  I felt real good in sparring and here is where I see the cardio paying off, the forms are flowing, the techniques look real good, but a few minor things, and I worked out my choreographed attacks with my training partners...ending with the big take down of the two biggest guys in a move called Snakes of Wisdom...hee hee  Oh what fun!  I'm almost ready to take the rest up advice from some of you and will being the hydration, and carbo loading at the end of the week.  Finally, I'm going to focus on the never give up idea! :jedi1:  

A big thanks to everyone for contributing your great advice and for your encouraging messages!!!   I'll let you know how it goes after next weekend!

MJ :asian:


----------



## MJS (Jul 2, 2004)

Good luck MJ!!!  Let us know how it goes!!

Mike


----------



## The Kai (Jul 2, 2004)

Good Luck, press on and don't think about stopping!

Todd


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 2, 2004)

MJ, I'd wish you good luck, but you don't need it.  You have been diligently preparing for this for a long time.  Just relax, and do what you must.  The answers are all within you.  Enjoy yourself, and congratulations.

Dan


----------



## OC Kid (Jul 6, 2004)

Well tell us should we be calling you sensei or Miss MJ now dont keep us in suspense tell us....
How was it?

How do you feel?

How did it effect you?

What was the most difficult part for you?

Come on now dont leave us hanging?????


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey OC Kid,  MJ's test is next saturday the 10th - sure to be a major event, I am positive she will do fine, and i am quite sure she'll let everyone know how it went!

Donna


----------



## kenpo tiger (Jul 6, 2004)

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> Hey OC Kid, MJ's test is next saturday the 10th - sure to be a major event, I am positive she will do fine, and i am quite sure she'll let everyone know how it went!
> 
> Donna


Can't add more to that.  She will CERTAINLY let you all know -- and she will do just fine.  KT


----------



## OC Kid (Jul 6, 2004)

yea  she seems like a very nice person. It will be great to have her in the club. :>)


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 6, 2004)

OC Kid said:
			
		

> yea she seems like a very nice person. It will be great to have her in the club. :>)


Awww...shucks :boing1: Thanks OC Kid...four more days!

BTW Is there a secret handshake for the club.   Anyway, as the girls, Kenpo Mama and KT, told you....I promise to drop back in and let you know how it goes. I feel like I'm taking a little of you all with me in my head anyway.
I did all the techs today and just one tiny teeny little mistake...no biggie I have a couple of days to iron it out.  

Talk to you all after the test!

MJ


----------



## OC Kid (Jul 6, 2004)

No but the newest member has to buy the drinks for the rest...a it it is a catered affair with fine cuisine too no hotdogs but... sausage will do nicely


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 7, 2004)

OC Kid said:
			
		

> No but the newest member has to buy the drinks for the rest...a it it is a catered affair with fine cuisine too no hotdogs but... sausage will do nicely


Oc Kid even at one percent of the people who enter MA...that's one big party!  Luckily I love parties and thank goodness this is cyber space...Ok agreed!  Hopefully all goes well and then all the virtual e-drinks and sausages are on me!


----------



## OC Kid (Jul 7, 2004)

Cool make mine a 7up , inna dirty glass cuz I am kind of macho ya know..:>)


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 7, 2004)

OC Kid said:
			
		

> Cool make mine a 7up , inna dirty glass cuz I am kind of macho ya know..:>)


LOL  Ok, I have to go now and finish up my thesis paper...I usually do my best work under pressure.  

Talk to you all in a few days!


----------



## TigerWoman (Jul 7, 2004)

Good luck, MJ,  I'm sure after reading this thread that you are as prepared as you can be.  Enjoy the day, it is alot of work but that is what is makes it worthwhile to do. Oh and eat a carbo bar an hour before for max energy!!!God Bless You. TW
artyon:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 7, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Good luck, MJ, I'm sure after reading this thread that you are as prepared as you can be. Enjoy the day, it is alot of work but that is what is makes it worthwhile to do. Oh and eat a carbo bar an hour before for max energy!!!God Bless You. TW
> artyon:


Thanks TW. Your good wishes really mean a lot!  Also, a big yes to the carbo bar! :jedi1: 
MJ


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 11, 2004)

OC Kid said:
			
		

> Well tell us should we be calling you sensei or Miss MJ now dont keep us in suspense tell us....


 I am here to proudly say you may now call me Sensei MJ :karate: *big big   *  So OC Kid I give you all munchies and a dirty glass of 7 up for you and whatever e-drink in clean glasses for the rest of ya:cheers:!  KT and all others I just saw and thank you for the funny and sincere good wishes and vibes you sent during the test!






> How was it?


  It was one of the best days of my life!   The exercise portion went very well.  I heard people say you are making the pushups look easy!  The work here really paid off.   It was a little challenging, because the pace was not set by me here, but all the kicks and hand strikes felt strong and accurate.  The techniques 169 of the 170 were flawless (one tiny redo).  The forms came to me like second nature and I got great feedback on my personal form.  I watched the tape last night and the choreographed techniques looked so cool.  My one friend pushed me to do it _like a black belt _ so I held nothing back and thank God one of my other friends had his cup on._sorry dude!_  In doing the no mind attacks, where they just keep coming in attacking you, I was very proud of what I did there!  Exhausting, but very empowering!!!!  I was so rewarding to do my thesis presentation and to show them all the teaching video I made starring all of them!  The basis of my thesis was to explore the idea that we are all students, but at the same time we are also all teachers and how best to learn and teach the art.  I taught them about their learning styles.  It was so fun for me to teach everyone about teaching, and to enjoy their honest reactions to seeing themselves on film. It got lots of big laughs. :lol: As part of the thesis I gave them survival kits for learning.  Among other things, in the kits were clown glasses (with big red noses) to remind them to have fun in their learning, American flag bandanas to remind them to give their students freedom of choice in their learning.   Everyone put them on and I got lots of great pictures!  We laughed a lot, but they learned a lot too.   We joked that anyone passing the school would be like And ummmm.This is a black belt test?  :lol: 






> What was the most difficult part for you


  Somewhere around about three hours in I started to get real tired and by far the sparring was the most difficult thing to get through!!!  I cant remember who, but someone here warned me that the people I face may not be the people I knowthat was very good insightmy fourth and last partner made me work for every block and strike.   He took me to the ground twice and there I found the strength to flip him over and do some work, but it was exhausting.  He pushed me over the edge but it was the right thing to do I think.  He hit me really really hard (my three sisters wanted to rush him LOL), and he made me work and if hes reading thisI must say you totally deserved the bite I gave ya  LOL.... I love you for pushing me and thanks for showing me what I could do!  It was very humbling and feels great to have survived it!  Luckily, I am a video editor and can make the fight look just a bit differentHee hee  






> How do you feel?


 Totally amazing that is, for someone who was run over by a :apv:tank yesterday!  I am totally stiff and I'm covered in bruises and bumps but I'd gladly do it again today! 



> How did it effect you?


  In profound ways.  I was pushed to my limits and believe that I would without a doubt fight for my life if necessary.  It was harder than I could have ever imagined, but I survived and feel a huge sense of accomplishment.  The sense of community and camaraderie that I feel as a result of this day are indescribable.  I know that I have great love and respect for a lot of people!  I am now really ready to learn...




I want to send my sincere thanks :asian: to all of you for your fantastic and invaluable advice.  Your interest here shows that we are all a part of a great community of Martial Artists!  Aside from the free e-food and drinksa big thank you    to you all!  LETS PARTY!!!!:cheers:  WOOO HOOO!!!!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 11, 2004)

Congratulations, Sensei MJ!!! artyon:


----------



## MJS (Jul 11, 2004)

Congratulations MJ!!!!! :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers: 

Your hard work and all of the efforts that you have put into your training paid off!!!!! :asian: 

Keep up the good work!!  Dont forget, the journey isn't over yet..its just beginning!!!

Mike


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 11, 2004)

Sensei MJ, super congratulations!!!!artyon:

- Ceicei


----------



## OC Kid (Jul 11, 2004)

CLASS AT ATTENTION DEEP BOW TO MISS MJ  :>) congrats. Like I said you'll start seeing other B/Bs treating you differently,talking to you differently , you are now part of a exclusive club.
No secret hand shakes but you just paid your dues..:>)


----------



## Han-Mi (Jul 11, 2004)

artyon: Congratulations. Wait til' it really hits you though.


----------



## Robbo (Jul 11, 2004)

Congrats MJ,

I'm glad you passed the grading with flying colors.

Rob


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 11, 2004)

MJ - Sensai  :asian:

Congratulations on your test and your success on your test.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 11, 2004)

Congrats the journey really starts to began, remember all the hard work and you'll always be ahead of the game.God Bless America


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 11, 2004)

Way to go MJ, take pride in your success.  This has been an inspirational and generally excellent thread.  Thank you for taking all of us on your journey.:asian:


----------



## Lucy Rhombus (Jul 11, 2004)

I am in awe. Congratulations!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 11, 2004)

From the sound you did a great job. I glad to hear that someone pushed you to your limits and that you responded and kept going. 
Remember the learning never stops, but you have made huge step.
You really bite him? thats beautiful.

Sensai  MJ      :asian: 

Sheldon


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 11, 2004)

Thank you Sheldon and everyone else for your congratulations and for sharing this with me! 





			
				tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> You really bite him? thats beautiful.


 Uh... yeah! :uhyeah: My victim assures me though it's okay because he tells me in Kenpo anything that gets you out of harms way is acceptable...and really I swear he asked for it! I thank him for it all too, and my brother and sisters for my early training


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 11, 2004)

Sensei MJ - You are an inspiration.  I have a BB pre-test evaluation in 5 weeks and I am SO NERVOUS!!

 It sounds like you performed in a manner to be proud of - AWESOME, GIRL!!

 :asian:Georgia:asian:


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm so proud of you!It sounds like you did much better than I did.I was sure I had failed.The Kenpo bb test is the best learning experience I have ever had as you now know.I love your attitude about teaching.I hope you enjoy teaching as much as I do-there is no greater joy or better learning experience.You will be sucesessful because of your sense of humor.That is the true key to teaching anything-if you have no sense of humor,you can't be interesting enough to get anyones attention.I,like the rest of MT,hope to be lucky enough to cross your path someday!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 11, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Sensei MJ - You are an inspiration. I have a BB pre-test evaluation in 5 weeks and I am SO NERVOUS!!
> 
> It sounds like you performed in a manner to be proud of - AWESOME, GIRL!!
> 
> :asian:Georgia:asian:


Georgia,

Thanks...and You are going to do so great - you survived the real thing girl!  I'm most proud of you for that!  Compared to that this will be a cake walk, and remember when all else fails just sink your teeth into em! :lol:   Can we start a Georgia BB test thread? ...That'd be great!!!!

Good thoughts,

MJ


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 11, 2004)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> I'm so proud of you!It sounds like you did much better than I did.I was sure I had failed.The Kenpo bb test is the best learning experience I have ever had as you now know.I love your attitude about teaching.I hope you enjoy teaching as much as I do-there is no greater joy or better learning experience.You will be sucesessful because of your sense of humor.That is the true key to teaching anything-if you have no sense of humor,you can't be interesting enough to get anyones attention.I,like the rest of MT,hope to be lucky enough to cross your path someday!


  Thanks Gary!  I do love teaching!  I'll bet you did better on your test than you know!!  It'd be cool to meet you too!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 11, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Thank you for taking all of us on your journey.:asian:


:asian: Thank you for sharing the ride!!!! :tank:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jul 11, 2004)

MJ, that's fantastic!   Congrats all around, I'm glad it was such a good experience, too!


----------



## TigerWoman (Jul 11, 2004)

Congrats Sensei MJ! It may seem like the test is a finale to all your work, but as others have also put it, it is really the beginning. Enjoy the journey!
May God Bless You and give you maannnnnny training days! :asian: TW


----------



## CB2379 (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I was one of the people who assisted in MJs test and words can not describe how awesome it was. I have been training at the same school as MJ for about 17 months now and have seen how hard she has worked for her test. Her effort and dediction are truly an inspiration for all the students at our school and especially for me. I truly took alot from watching her test and saw that gaining a Black Belt is more than just a test for a rank. I was so proud to be a part of her test and one of the main things that she kept saying throughout her thesis presentation was that its the journey that is more important than the outcome. Sitting there watching her video (which was amazing) showed that after years of training together, strangers can become training partners, friends and then a family. 

After watching her sparring, one thing I definately took from that was that she is one tough cookie. After 100 sit ups, push ups, jumping jacks, over 250 kicks and 350 punches, then demonstrating 170 techniques, 19 forms/sets and then sparring with 3 other people for 5 mins each with no stopping, she took on a 3rd degree black belt who has studied for over 25 years and was completely fresh. She took every blow and kick from him and reacted harder and harder after each attack. When he grappled with her, she did everything including biting him (YEAH MJ!) to get him off. Truly, it was a sight to see. During the some parts of the test, especially the exercises, some of the other students we chatting quitely with others, but when she was sparring, there wasn't a sound in the place. Everyone was watching with awe. Even our instructor got up and was rooting her on. She refused to quit. That was an inspiration.

I have read how all of you have congratulated her and she truly does deserve it, as does everyone who is a black belt. 

Chuck


----------



## SMP (Jul 12, 2004)

Breathing is most important - dont forget to breath without air we die. Your muscles and your mind require air. good luck


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 12, 2004)

CB2379 said:
			
		

> Her effort and dediction are truly an inspiration for all the students at our school and especially for me. I truly took alot from watching her test and saw that gaining a Black Belt is more than just a test for a rank. I was so proud to be a part of her test and one of the main things that she kept saying throughout her thesis presentation was that its the journey that is more important than the outcome. Sitting there watching her video (which was amazing) showed that after years of training together, strangers can become training partners, friends and then a family.


  Chuck :asian:  I am humbled by your words, and so very glad that you were able to take away so much from this.  _You are such an exceptional student and it is a pleasure to see you now begin to share your knowledge as an instructor to new students._  I am so proud of your efforts   and appreciate all you did to help me get where I am, and I am so looking forward to sharing the ride with you as move along in your journey! 



> She refused to quit. That was an inspiration.


:asian: 

MJ :asian:


----------



## kenpo tiger (Jul 12, 2004)

CB2379 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was one of the people who assisted in MJs test and words can not describe how awesome it was. I have been training at the same school as MJ for about 17 months now and have seen how hard she has worked for her test. Her effort and dediction are truly an inspiration for all the students at our school and especially for me. I truly took alot from watching her test and saw that gaining a Black Belt is more than just a test for a rank. I was so proud to be a part of her test and one of the main things that she kept saying throughout her thesis presentation was that its the journey that is more important than the outcome. Sitting there watching her video (which was amazing) showed that after years of training together, strangers can become training partners, friends and then a family.
> 
> ...


Chuckster!  I was wondering how long it would take for you to get here.  Welcome.  KT


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 12, 2004)

I just read the news!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



artyon: 

Congratulations Sensei MJ!!!!!

From what I've read about your test, just the beginning workout part sounded exhausting not to mention everything else you had to do!  I and everyone else am very proud of you!!!  You have definitly earned it!!!!  :asian: 






Robyn  :asian: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :asian:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 12, 2004)

The Opal Dragon said:
			
		

>


 Now that's a party!!! Thanks Robyn


----------



## CB2379 (Jul 12, 2004)

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> Chuckster! I was wondering how long it would take for you to get here. Welcome. KT


Hi "Kenpotiger"
Yes, I have been reading this for about a week now and decided to start posting and figured I'd talk about MJ's test. Sorry you missed it!

I have less than 5 days to prepare for my Blue Belt test on Friday and I'll be at the school tonight!

Chuck


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 12, 2004)

CB2379 said:
			
		

> Hi "Kenpotiger"
> Yes, I have been reading this for about a week now and decided to start posting and figured I'd talk about MJ's test. Sorry you missed it!
> 
> I have less than 5 days to prepare for my Blue Belt test on Friday and I'll be at the school tonight!
> ...


Good luck for your test! You'll do great, since you've seen how an awesome black belt does it!

- Ceicei


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 12, 2004)

Chuck you are sooo ready.  You did all of those techniques for me perfectly last week!!!  
OOOWA OOO.... GO CHUCK... GO CHUCKartyon:


----------



## kenpo tiger (Jul 12, 2004)

CB2379 said:
			
		

> I have less than 5 days to prepare for my Blue Belt test on Friday and I'll be at the school tonight!
> 
> Chuck


I know.  Be ready!  Tonight and Wednesday.  See you in a little while.


----------



## CB2379 (Jul 12, 2004)

> Good luck for your test! You'll do great, since you've seen how an awesome black belt does it! - Ceicei


Thanks, Ceicei, I really appreciate it!




			
				mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Chuck you are sooo ready. You did all of those techniques for me perfectly last week!!!
> OOOWA OOO.... GO CHUCK... GO CHUCKartyon:


Hi MJ,. Thanks for your encouragement. I think I am ready to. I've told you already that for some reason getting to Blue Belt is an important step for me. I am not really big into the color of the belts, but for some reason, the Blue Belt symbolizes a big step for me and I am actually nervous about it!

I'm definately going to be praciticing this week!

Talk to you soon,
Chuck


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 12, 2004)

CB2379 said:
			
		

> Thanks, Ceicei, I really appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's only because the blue is stylin!:ninja:   Now...GO GET IT!!!!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 12, 2004)

Love that new avatar  :asian:

Look at the smile on that girls face. Talk about happy artyon: 
darn I can feel the joy through the picture even


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 12, 2004)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> Love that new avatar :asian:


Thanks Sheldon! I promised OC KID a pic of the belt being awarded, so I gave up my cool cat for awhile, I think that smile reflects total satisfaction in knowing that even though I got my butt kicked I got the last bite .  Seriously, I was just so happy to cross the finish line that day...  I must say I love watching all kinds of cats so I love your avatar too, but especially I get a kick out of your chosen MT name t"_shadowchaser_"...very fun!!!:boing2:


----------



## The Sapphire Ping Dragon (Jul 14, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!!   :asian:  :asian:  :asian:  :asian: 

I do like your new Avatar! 

Brittany  :asian:


----------



## Mark L (Jul 14, 2004)

MJ,

Congratulations, sounds like your preparations got the job done!  Have you taken it off yet?  Even to sleep?

 :asian:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 15, 2004)

The Sapphire Ping Dragon said:
			
		

> Congratulations!!!!! :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian:
> 
> I do like your new Avatar!
> 
> Brittany :asian:


Thanks Brittany and I really like your avatar too!  It's  !!!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 15, 2004)

Mark L said:
			
		

> MJ,
> 
> Congratulations, sounds like your preparations got the job done! Have you taken it off yet? Even to sleep?
> 
> :asian:


Thanks and LOL Mark! I was tempted to wear it to the beach, but then I thought the sunscreen might ruin it so I had to take it off. Thanks again for your advice it really was so very helpful to me! I also hope all the great advice on here helps other people prepare for their belt tests! :asian:


----------



## kroh (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey there MJ

Congradulations on what sounds like a job well done.  Any pictures???

I'll show you mine if you show us yours... %-} 












Thanx for the minute...
WalT


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 4, 2004)

kroh said:
			
		

> Hey there MJ
> 
> Congradulations on what sounds like a job well done. Any pictures???
> 
> ...


 Great pics Kroh!!!! Thanks for sharing!!! That's a great idea I'd love to see pics from everyone's promotions here. You all gave me such great advice! Btw Kroh I was getting a little lazy lol weren't you the one who's supposed to remind me not to?:whip: :lol: I'm sending in my membership today so I can post some pics for you maybe next week. 

MJ


----------



## Enson (Aug 4, 2004)

congrats mj. i know it wasn't easy to get there. now the dans...


----------



## cblaze230 (Aug 5, 2004)

Sensei MJ, 

CONGRATS!!!!

and Thank you for sharing.  reading the posts here reminded me of my test.  3+ of the toughest hours i have ever done. our school was very small and very new at the time and there was only two other BB that had made the grade before me and they helped me a lot during my trial.  the greates thing i can remember looking back was that i had achieved a no mind state and reacted with authority during the melee sessions of random attacks.  nothing by the book just clean strong effective movements. I also did a solo test and was fortunate enough have the chance to do it when i was much yonger than my 33 years today although i would do it again in a heartbeat. as i am sure you know now the hardest part of that test was day one..learning to tie a belt, your gi, and bow.  thanks again for the trip down memory lane.  still feels like yesterday.:ultracool   Chuck


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 5, 2004)

Enson and Chuck thank you so much for your kind words! One of the best parts about this really has been sharing it with all of the people here and hearing your stories!!! 
Chuck thanks for sharing a bit about your test it sounds a lot like mine! I'd gladly repeat mine as well it was a real rush! 

MJ :asian:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 8, 2004)

As promised... here are some pictures from my belt promotion. Check out my friend Chuck who posts here...he's the _clown_ on the left! Almost forgot, top pic bottom row middle is me  ...


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 8, 2004)

Just look at that smile!  Awesome!!


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 8, 2004)

Great pics MJ!  :wavey:


----------



## dragongirl (Aug 9, 2004)

hey


its liz. nice pics. i thought the clown on the left was steve... haha


----------



## kenpo tiger (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi Liz.  Glad you found it.  Cool avatar.  KT


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 9, 2004)

Congrats!!!!

I agree what a smile!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 9, 2004)

_Wow _I feel honored to have my friend liz here!  Welcome Liz...can't wait to chat here with you!   I agree with KT cool avatar! And LOL Steve needs no makeup to be silly as a clown!  

Thanks Rob and all others for your congrats!


----------



## dragongirl (Aug 10, 2004)

ann said she thought you were referring to steve and said the pics were up. i cant believe i found them!!!! i cant believe i figured out how to reply!!! see you tuesday. i need alot of practice...


----------



## kenpo tiger (Aug 10, 2004)

MJ - The order of the pics wasn't what I was expecting - and your remark about the 'clown on the left' was funny in that context.  Good shots of all - you look as tired as you felt, I think, but that's a good thing.  KT


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 10, 2004)

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> MJ - The order of the pics wasn't what I was expecting - and your remark about the 'clown on the left' was funny in that context. Good shots of all - you look as tired as you felt, I think, but that's a good thing. KT


 The comment applies to us all really hee hee...Thanks and yes tired and happy....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 10, 2004)

MJ - Congrats. Nice pics and thanks for sharing.  :asian:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 10, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> MJ - Congrats. Nice pics and thanks for sharing. :asian:


Why thank you Jason!  ...just one problem... the dark side will now be able to identify me! :uhohh:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 10, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Why thank you Jason!  ...just one problem... the dark side will now be able to identify me! :uhohh:



No worries, stand next to me and Castillo won't touch you.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 10, 2004)

Woohooo Congrats MJ~!! Great Pic~!!   and don't you fret bout that dark one.. bah.. You've got so much light around you.. it'll drown him into the abyss


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 10, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> No worries, stand next to me and Castillo won't touch you.


:jedi1: :uhoh:  ok but what about the guy with the big head?... 



			
				Tess said:
			
		

> Woohooo Congrats MJ~!! Great Pic~!! and don't you fret bout that dark one.. bah.. You've got so much light around you.. it'll drown him into the abyss


Thanks Tess! :asian:  Glad you liked the pics


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 10, 2004)

dragongirl said:
			
		

> ann said she thought you were referring to steve and said the pics were up. i cant believe i found them!!!! i cant believe i figured out how to reply!!! see you tuesday. i need alot of practice...


dragongirl, welcome to Martial Talk. Enjoy your stay here. MJ will show you the way. If there's anything that I, or any other staff can help you with, please do not hesitate to ask.

Help yourself to the various forums, and enjoy the feast of great information and good fellowship.

Happy posting!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 10, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> :jedi1: :uhoh:  ok but what about the guy with the big head?...



Castillo, Dr. Kenpo, and the guy with the big head are no problems at all. They shall all fall.
artyon:


----------



## kenpo tiger (Aug 10, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> dragongirl, welcome to Martial Talk. Enjoy your stay here. MJ will show you the way.


Flatlander,  Dragongirl has other friends here too you know.   KT


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 10, 2004)

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> Flatlander, Dragongirl has other friends here too you know.  KT


Wow!  How is it that all you people get to know eachother, and I have to be the Northern Loner?


----------



## kenpo tiger (Aug 10, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Wow! How is it that all you people get to know eachother, and I have to be the Northern Loner?


Us girgles have to stick together.  Oh yes.  We allow Chuckster and Pete to tag along some times too.  KT


----------



## dragongirl (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome. Kenpo tiger thanks for directing me. hi to all. i definitely have alot to learn...


----------



## OC Kid (Aug 12, 2004)

MJ great pics..Now thats what Im talking about.:>) if they had digital cams when I ddid mine Icould post them but they barely invented film..:>) and I think Steven Speilberg used it as a template for his star wars bar seen..:>)


----------

